# NEW!! Dr. Guy Waters' Audio Lecture on Federal Vision



## fredtgreco (May 17, 2005)

At this year's Twin Lakes Fellowship, a wonderful conference (just as David King! ) my friend and excellent theologian Dr. Guy Waters (Professor at Belhaven College) gave a lecture entitled "A Review and Critique of the Federal Vision/Auburn Avenue Theology." I was not able to hear this particular lecture live, but I have heard Guy on several occasions, and the Mp3 is decent quality.

Another friend of mine, Rev. Andy Webb, pastor of Providence PCA in Fayettville, North Carolina, has placed it on his church web site. You can download it at:

http://www.providencepca.com/essays/guywaters.mp3

Be forewarned, it is 70MB.


----------



## Myshkin (May 17, 2005)

Is it available by any means other than MP3? Mail order maybe? Print form?
Would really like to hear/have this if anyway possible.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAS_
> Is it available by any means other than MP3? Mail order maybe? Print form?
> Would really like to hear/have this if anyway possible.



You should be able to play an mp3 on just about any computer.

You can also probably get a CD or tape from First Pres Jackson. Go to their website:

http://www.fpcjackson.org/


----------



## Myshkin (May 17, 2005)

My computer unfortunately can't play MP3s. I'll have to go the tape/CD route.

Thanks.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAS_
> My computer unfortunately can't play MP3s. I'll have to go the tape/CD route.
> 
> Thanks.



Do you have Microsoft's Free Windows Media Player?


----------



## Myshkin (May 17, 2005)

Yes, that doesn't work either. I simply need a new computer, this one is shot. I am just going to email for some info. Thanks though.


----------



## Poimen (May 18, 2005)

Well I listened to the whole presentation. I thought it was an irenic, balanced critique that would stand as a helpful presentation of the issues from someone who was concerned, although not a comprehensive denial or reprimand of the FV system. 

Thanks for posting that Fred, and thank you Dr. Waters!

[Edited on 5-18-2005 by poimen]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 18, 2005)

I plan to listen to this soon ... should be helpful.


----------



## Bryan (May 18, 2005)

Just started to listen to it. If it is as good as his book on the NPP it will be a good resource to point to people online 

Bryan
SDG

[Edited on 5-18-2005 by Bryan]


----------



## AdamM (May 21, 2005)

Thank you Fred!

I just had the chance to listen to the lecture and it is outstanding. I think all officers in Reformed denominations and serious laypeople need to hear the lecture.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> Thank you Fred!
> 
> I just had the chance to listen to the lecture and it is outstanding. I think all officers in Reformed denominations and serious laypeople need to hear the lecture.



You're welcome Adam! But the real thanks go to Guy, who is godly man and gentleman. He is one of my favorite people to be around, and for his efforts, he gets daily lambasted by the usual suspects in the blogsphere.

If you think of it. Pray for him, that God would continue to sustain him to keep up this important work.


----------



## Solo Christo (May 22, 2005)

After listening, I think Dr. Waters did a commendable job. He highlighted well the way the FV strays from our confessional standards (this includes a drift towards Rome in more ways than one). His dissection of the FV on baptism and the implications thereof was particularly effective in exposing the dangers involved.

The paradoxes (and contradictions) involved in this controversy should serve us well to stand ground with the historic precedent of our Reformed tradition. I hope Dr. Waters continues his work and is blessed by the Spirit in his efforts.


----------



## nonconformist (May 29, 2005)

Probably good for a newbie like me to be informed with.Thanks


----------



## wsw201 (May 30, 2005)

Just got finished listening to it. Good stuff. If you get a chance and want to understand the ins and outs of FV, give a listen!


----------

